# Hey there all you Ct. winemakers



## Wade E (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is a local forum and we want you to join in here to but dont stray d=from this site. i have learned a lot by viewing many sites and picking all minds. This is a site basically for Ct. wine makers and we can all get together and have a few drinks together and even exchange wines. I am a moderator there along with at Fine Vine Wines but this post s all about CT. Come on in and join us. We are going to start doing monthly wine tastings.
http://www.awsfairfieldcounty.org/


----------



## Wade E (Feb 20, 2009)

No one here from Ct. anymore?


----------



## irishtom (Feb 21, 2009)

Still here Wade, lurkin' and learnin'.
Bought my first equipment and about to head out the door to pick up first kit.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you leave yet? Did you check out the other site, we are adding a new area for kit wines and hope you will join in and grow our community!


----------



## RadarLuv (Feb 21, 2009)

I checked it out and registered. Thanks Wade.


----------



## irishtom (Feb 21, 2009)

Wade, gone and back. Went to motrose, they're near my mother-in-law.
i bought an MM Chianti 10 litre kit, I'll mix it up tomorrow.
I joined the other forum also, I've been lurking there a little, so now I'm a member. 
I saw that you're on the homedistiller forum also. How's that going?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 21, 2009)

Good, ive still(no pun intended or maybe so!) got a lot of learning and will be ordering my still next week. Im now a administartor on the AWS forum and will be making a few adjustments to that forum for wine kit making as they are lacking in this area eve though they do make some and all of them are very skilled in the ways of making wine from anything, especially grapes. im in the middle of creating these categories as we speak but I always jump around tp all the forums to make sure someone is not in need of help.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 24, 2009)

For anyone who went on our site, Ive cg=hanged the forum around to be more kit friendly and new member friendly as I found out that new members werent able to start their own post. The forum had some strict permissions set but I have changed many and m still working on some. The permissions are set for 2 right now so introduce yourself in and then you are ready to make your own post. It has this setting as without it there are lots of spammers that post porn or viruses and crap like that.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 24, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Good, ive still(no pun intended or maybe so!) got a lot of learning and will be ordering my still next week. Im now a administartor on the AWS forum and will be making a few adjustments to that forum for wine kit making as they are lacking in this area eve though they do make some and all of them are very skilled in the ways of making wine from anything, especially grapes. im in the middle of creating these categories as we speak but I always jump around tp all the forums to make sure someone is not in need of help.



You're help is appreciated bro', same as all the other members here who take the time to help each other out. Thumbs up and a handshake to you
Troy


----------



## irishtom (Feb 28, 2009)

The server for the AWSFairfieldCounty site seems to be down.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 28, 2009)

I know, Ive emailed him and hope he gets it soon!


----------



## tonyyy_11111 (Mar 1, 2009)

*not working*

it would not come up .. 6 12 sunday evening


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2009)

Its fixed now, we have been havig some problems with the server so we stripped it down and redid the whole thing and its great now, sorry about that!


----------

